# Handheld Cnc



## Thumper (May 21, 2016)

Every once in a while you see something truly unique.






Skip the first part of the video where he talks about fixing his old Bridgeport and jump to the part about the "Shapertool".


----------



## chevydyl (May 21, 2016)

that is quite incredible


----------



## bpratl (May 26, 2016)

Very impressive, what's next?


----------



## f350ca (May 26, 2016)

Wow, very impressive.

Greg


----------



## intjonmiller (May 26, 2016)

I saw that when it came out. I love his videos. One of my top 5 favorite YouTube channels. It's absolutely brilliant. In theory that is both the smallest and largest CNC I've ever seen, assuming its locating system can scale to handle full sheet goods, for instance. So cool.


----------



## fretsman (May 26, 2016)

bpratl said:


> Very impressive, what's next?



you asked!!!


----------



## Andre (May 26, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> I saw that when it came out. I love his videos. One of my top 5 favorite YouTube channels. It's absolutely brilliant. In theory that is both the smallest and largest CNC I've ever seen, assuming its locating system can scale to handle full sheet goods, for instance. So cool.



Ben makes lots of great videos, you'd probably also like Nurdrage and Cody's Lab.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 26, 2016)

I favor the long format, excruciatingly technical explanations and unabashed geeking out of Ben's videos. Ok. See you next time. Bai.


----------



## Str8jacket (May 27, 2016)

Skynet is becoming a reality!


----------

